# Taming Peri



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

*Bonding with Peri Journal*

Hi guys! In this journal, I'm going to start recording my bonding and taming process with Peri. I got Peri almost two months ago, and sadly it is now that I am able to start taming her. Anyways, I would absolutely LOVE advise and tips! Also, if you guys read anything that I'm doing wrong, could be done better, or is even endangering the life of my budgie, pleaseeee let me know!!! Thank you!


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

DAY 1

When I first got Peri, I started to give her millet, and she would go crazy for millet! I was so glad she ended up loving it, because my previous budgie never really cared for it. Anyways, not last Saturday, but the Saturday last last week, I decided to start training her, and so I removed the millet for a whole entire week. I still fed her her seeds, her fruit, kale, but millet was nada. And I'm pretty sure she went bezerk in her head. Today, Monday, was first day of training. I budgie proofed the bathroom and closed the doors, and the good thing is that there is a door separating the toilet and the shower from the sinks, so I had a pretty enclosed area. I set the cage on the floor and opened the cage. I have a cage with a little door that doesn't stay open, so I used a soft bendy metal(the ones used in projects) to kind of tie the cage door open. So with a long piece of millet, I stuck my hand inside. She was calm because the piece was pretty long so my hand wasn't so close to her but it was in the cage. I sat there for 20 minutes, my hand still in the cage, singing Arctic Monkeys songs because those were the only songs I could think of at the moment. I realized that she would intensely eye the millet, but she wouldn't budge So I came up with a plan, that I would take my hand and the millet out of the cage every few minutes, just to make her feel like "ah darn, I missed my chance, I'll get it next time...". And slowly, I started to see her inch her way towards my hand. After I got tired of singing Arctic Monkeys, I started singing songs from the movie "Tangled" which are softer and with a higher pitch. That singing and waiting totally paid off because she started to eat the millet  YAY! I would love the millet around so it would be more comfortable to reach the places where she hasn't nibbled and I really was so happy. So after she ate some millet and was satisfied, she started to get sleepy, so I ended the training. This was around 3 in the afternoon. I will continue this process for a few days or most likely even more days until she doesn't hesitate to come to my hand. I cannot wait for session 2 tomorrow!  patience and being positive is the key I learned from so many budgie lovers on this site! Thank you! And I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lesley, it sounds like you're off to a great start with little Peri!  

She surely will begin to trust you more and more as she realises you won't hurt her. 

You're doing a great job of going at her pace and respecting her boundaries. Keep working with her slowly and only move on when she's more than ready to do so. 

Keep up the good work! :clap:


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Lesley, it sounds like you're off to a great start with little Peri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! I'm glad I'm doing something right with my little baby


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

DAY 2

Day two started off so well! I did the same set up as yesterday- budgie-proof the bathroom, play music, and stick my hand in the cage with millet- but today showed better results. This time it only took me 4 minutes to make her budge! 4 minutes!!! She really wanted that millet. So I would take my hand out, leaving her hanging like "yo I wasn't done" so she would inch closer. And so every time I stuck my hand in with millet she wouldn't hesitate as much. I was extremely happy with today's results. I cannot wait for session 3! I was even able to take a picture and videos with my phone, which is also good progress to me because she's scared of my phone.


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys! Sorry I've been a bit inactive here on TB, but certainly have not been inactive with Peri's training! I've been doing the same thing these past several days, with feeding her millet and cutting the millet smaller so she can eat closer to my hand. These past days though I've been putting Native Maerican flute music and talking with her because I've kind of tired of singing, and I notice that she gets calmer like this. Also she's gotten use to my hand and my phone so when I do school on my laptop, I try to always place my hand on the outiside of the cage so she can get use to my attention. It's been going great and I'm trying not to rush anything, I really like the pace we are going at. One thing I do notice and is now that I want to say it, but Peri doesn't like any of the toys I put in the cage, i try to vary to see what she likes but she only pecks at them and doesn't pay much attention to them~ and they're chewable!! Anyone has anything to say about this? Or any toy suggestions they can give me because I'll a little worried about Peri's beak. It looks kinda long to me. And she doesn't even like the cuttlebone either. Would like some tips  please! I've snapped a picture of Peri so you can see if her beak is too long or not! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the Stickies at the top of each forum section as well as the Budgie Articles.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-die...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

If you meant to include a picture of Peri's beak, it did not attach.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

With regard to toy suggestions, please read this sticky as well as perusing other threads already written on that topic.

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html*


----------



## Hmichelle (Dec 17, 2016)

Good luck with Peri's bonding im doing just the same with my two babies Emerald and Leaf!


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi guys! This is a continuation of my last post that was closed because of my inactivity haha sorry ? Anyways, mid-January, I sadly stopped Peri's taming sessions because of college, but I made sure to include bonding time with Peri! I've been re-boding with her since I got her a new cage(which was mid-march) and the progress is beyond what I imagined! Taking it one step at a time of course!!! Peri now isn't so scared of hand and she hops to a closer perch when she sees me coming ? I also hand feed her and whenever my hands enters the cage, she comes closer because now hand=treat! A few days ago, I decided to leave the cage open and she went out for the first time, now I open the cage every day and afternoon~ so happy with the progress. I'm still getting her to eat her veggies ?. If they're in the water, she does nibble on them from time to time and she loves apples, but I'm trying not to give her too much! I'm using apples as a great now! Yes finally! Okay, I will be updating this post regularly and if I do become yet again inactive, then I wouldn't be surprised if it closes ?? again, sorry!


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

First time out the cage


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two taming and bonding threads.

If one of your threads is closed due to inactivity and you wish to post on it, please simply make a post in the "Contact the Staff" section of the forum and ask that it be reopened. 

Best wishes!*


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *I've merged your two taming and bonding threads.
> 
> If one of your threads is closed due to inactivity and you wish to post on it, please simply make a post in the "Contact the Staff" section of the forum and ask that it be reopened.
> 
> ...


Oh! I'm sorry! My fault! I'll hace that in mind, thank you!


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, I want to first start off by apologizing for my inactivity! I have been continuing my bonding sessions with Peri, but I've tried to stay far from electronics and such because once I get on, it's difficult to come off. I have been recording my progress with Peri on a journal and I'll just summarize what has been going on these past couple of days. Last week, I left off with Peri eating millet from my hand and she's very comfortable when I'm around her cage and she is very eager when she spots the millet on my fingers. Such a cutie I've been doing that for the past days and I see she's coming out of her shell more and more! Now today, I thought I would do something different. I took a whole piece of millet and clutched it in my hand while holding a finger out as a perch. She was hesitant at first, but got close to eat and she stretched out so far so she wouldn't have to climb on my finger haha. She was so funny looking! I slowly pushed my finger towards her belly and SHE HOPPED ON! I was so surprised! I'm sure she was surprised as well because when she hopped off, she backed away a little, and so did I. But eventually she budged and kept hopping on and off to eat. I just wish I took a video or picture or something! It was so great! The work is finally paying off and I'm getting more and more motivated! I ended the session with just offering millet on my fingers so she could settle down a bit. I'm very happy Peri is starting to open up! One of my friends has two Budgies and she grabs them and I keep advising her not to do that and she (sadly) says she has to do this so her Budgies don't "end up" like mine(whatever that means) :/ well. I don't mind going slow, just as long as Peri is willing to be with me, that's what I'm truly aiming for...


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Quick question before signing off~ I've been seeing a lot of pictures of Budgies up close from everyone here, and they are truely adorable. I wanted to know, when the time comes when I can take pictures of Peri like that, how can I make her not fear my phone or camera? It may sound kinda selfish, I guess, but I really want to start video recording my progress with Peri. Thank you!!!


----------



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

Lalabaka said:


> Quick question before signing off~ I've been seeing a lot of pictures of Budgies up close from everyone here, and they are truely adorable. I wanted to know, when the time comes when I can take pictures of Peri like that, how can I make her not fear my phone or camera? It may sound kinda selfish, I guess, but I really want to start video recording my progress with Peri. Thank you!!!


You should give it some time. I'm sure the camera shyness will disappear with time. Just keep up the excellent progress with your birdie.


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Underscorrr said:


> You should give it some time. I'm sure the camera shyness will disappear with time. Just keep up the excellent progress with your birdie.


Thank you so much Dylan! After I posted, I have been putting my hand in the cage without millet and Peri kinda lightly bites my fingers. It's not exactly like biting... there's a word, I just forgot what it was lol :001_tongue:


----------



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

Lalabaka said:


> Thank you so much Dylan! After I posted, I have been putting my hand in the cage without millet and Peri kinda lightly bites my fingers. It's not exactly like biting... there's a word, I just forgot what it was lol :001_tongue:


That is cute, but you do need to make sure the (gnawing?) does not become a habit. I'm sure they have guides on here somewhere on how to prevent the whole biting bit, but that being said, I think your birdie is so cute. You're on the right track, too! Keep putting your hand in Peri's cage to get them used to having your hands around. I'd like to hear about your progress soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Underscorrr said:


> Lalabaka said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much Dylan! After I posted, I have been putting my hand in the cage without millet and Peri kinda lightly bites my fingers. It's not exactly like biting... there's a word, I just forgot what it was lol
> ...


Its like tasting my fingers. But now she has been "tasting" a little harder than usual. And I try not to react so she doesn't see it as a way for attention. This is the first time she touches my hand without treats in it so she doesn't know what biting gives her yet(?) I hope haha, but I will definitely read that sticky about the biting issue just in case it does become a habit, but I hope not!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If Peri is very lightly nibbling your fingers then she may be "preening" them for you.

If she begins biting harder then it may be a sign of dominance or a cue that she wants her own space at that point in time.*


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *If Peri is very lightly nibbling your fingers then she may be "preening" them for you.
> 
> If she begins biting harder then it may be a sign of dominance or a cue that she wants her own space at that point in time.*


Thank you, FaeryBee. I did not know that, I would back away when she would move away slightly, but I guess I was probably being with her while she was tired haha, my fault. Yes, she was kinda preening my fingers and today she did the same thing, and didn't bite today, yay! I read the sticky on how to prevent biting from becoming a habit, and I must say, even though I've read it before I while ago, you always learn something new every time you go through it again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Today, I learned Peri loves cilantro! She comes to my hand when I have millet or cilantro in my hand. She nibbles on the leaves, but she loves the stem the most. So proud my baby is getting into veggies  

Yesterday I gave her carrots and celery, but she didn't care too much for the carrots even though I cut them into slithers. But eventually she will have to budge like she did with the cilantro  so far so good :2thumbs:

Question, I have heard some owners put tiny amounts of apple cider vinegar into their budgies' water when they see them sick or strange. Would it be weird for me to put ACV into Peri's water a few times a month, just in case? To build up her immunity? Since now is when Peri is eating REAL food (veggies, fruits, egg food) instead of the seed only diet she used to have (my mistake :sad: ), maybe she's not so healthy and may need to build up some defenses. Is AVC okay? Thank you! :biggrin1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*ACV is a wonderful natural pro-biotic and many of us use it regularly (two or three times a week) with our birds.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Start with about 1/8 teaspoon to 10 oz of water.
You can then work up to 1/4 teaspoon per 10 oz of water once the budgies get used to the taste.

You can also supplement her diet with dried "Herb Salad" in addition to fresh vegetables.
Consider giving knotgrass as well as it is a very healthy addition to the diet! (You can purchase it on Amazon. com)

*


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you so very much, Deborah! I will surely start giving ACV to Peri and thank you for the link. Also, for the herb salad and knotgrass suggestion! Do they come in capsules or loose in the packaging(in amazon)? :thumbup:

Also, love the cutie in your profile picture!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Thanks - Soterion is the one currently featured on my Avatar. 

You can purchase herb salads through Amazon

Salad of Herbs

Lady Gouldian Finch

ladygouldianfinch.com - Shop for Herbs

All Bird Products, Inc

Salad of Herbs

Sources for obtaining Knotgrass in the US include:
My World Hut

and Amazon.com
Knotgrass *


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow, Thanks so much for the links!:urock:


----------

